# Elantech touchpad is not recognized at all.

## agusyc

I have an ASUS X556UB and the 4.11 kernel isn't recognizing my Touchpad at all.

I enabled it on the Input Devices part as built-in (Not module), so I don't have to go and load it. I don't know what else to do.

The device is not shown on /proc/bus/input/devices. I can't remember if it is a USB one, but I can tell that USB is working perfectly. So that is not the problem.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I tried with both i8042.reset and i8042.kdbreset=1. Neither of those worked. :/

EDIT 2: I tried using genkernel (Using it to generate the .config) and initramfs. It didn't work either.

----------

## cyberhoffman

Kernel config and lspci should be shown.

At least:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C

```

----------

## CaptainBlood

Working fine here on an Asus K550CA

Sorry 2 ask, but are you in the process of installing gentoo?

I hope u don't have a MT7630e Wfif chipset aboard...

Coz no kernel built-in driver, u see.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## agusyc

I already solved it. I just grabbed the Arch default config and it worked. Then I disabled all the stuff that came activated in it that I don't need. Thanks anyway!

----------

